

Startup claiming “The long-awaited industrialisation of software begins” - bwp
http://www.codevalley.com/

======
unimpressive
Having skimmed the 'whitepaper', explain to me how software components can be
both context dependent and in any way reusable at the same time. ;)

This is in the category of something I'll believe when I see it. In the
meantime they might want to make their landing page work without having to
enable JS.

EDIT (Thu Sep 3 00:30:36 PDT 2015): Actually on further thought (and reading),
the whitepaper reads something like what I'd imagine somebody trying to troll
the software industry would write.

Its core thesis is that the protection of intellectual property is what is
necessary to have an industrialization of software. Nowhere is Open Source
Software or the potential problems with having the entire build process
created by a large distributed network brought up. There is no discussion of
the potential security vulnerabilites that might arise, and without source
access the impossibility of ever finding who introduced them. Also not brought
up is reproducibility and support, if every change requires the entire network
to be engaged again it is untenable as the networks composition of vendors
will change over time.

Moreover the posturing about software joining the 'ranks of other legitimate
engineering disciplines' makes this more in line with what one would read from
the sort of personality that would accuse software shops of negligence for not
using formal verification on the entire delivered program. If they have given
these sorts of issues any thought I did not see that thought reflected in the
paper.

